# wondering if anyone can help with sites or aires in Spain



## robbielouis (Jan 2, 2010)

wondering again if anyone can help with sites or aires in Spain, its looking a possibility now with the weather as it is. Any problems getting down there at the minute, any snow, best routes etc, help please, we are traveling through Calais.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You don't say where you are heading for! Have a read of >this< and the blogs of 2007 and 2009 may be of help. A browse of the continental touring forum should also produce results for you.

peedee


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

robbielouis 
Where in Spain are you thinking of heading ??
It may assist others to give more info..


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi robbielouis, we left the UK on the 8th January towing our car, no problem with the roads we don't use toll roads and came down the west coast in France to Biarritz and from there down to Valencia, it depends how much time you have if you use the auto routes they will be clear.  We are here: 
http://www.lalqueria.com/en/en.htm

We will be here for another week or so, and the weather forecast says from tomorrow the next 10 days sunshine. :lol: Bob.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

As bobandjane we travelled west coast of france but left uk on 14th jan all roads completely clear. Staying at camping almafra at Alfaz de Pi which is about 5 min from Benidorm. 
Just had 2 wet days today sun & showers but is supposed to improve from tomorrow.

Steve


----------



## hymerjeff (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi robbielouis,
We got underway from northern france last thursday via western france,
san sebastion, burgos, madrid,(beware) alicante, if you want to go 
to north med ie barcelona valencia you would be better off going via
zarragossa. we're nr to denia at the moment but moving on to cabo de 
gata next week. dont expect lots of sunshine, 10c at the moment and lots 
of rain.
A bit more info would help you get more info.

JEFF


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

We set off for La Manga going Dover - Calais sailing on Sunday morning and will be going the following way:

Camping des Etangs de Marsalin at Vert en Drouais
Camping Beausoliel at Gradignan, Bordeaux
Camping Fuentes Blancas at Burgos
Camping International at Aranjuez
And then on to La Manga arriving Thursday.

All the above sites are open and we shall use a mixture of Toll Motorways and N roads.

Mike


----------



## Manchego (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow, all those campsites. Amazed you have any time for driving.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Manchego said:


> Wow, all those campsites. Amazed you have any time for driving.


I am quite happy taking 5 days to cover 1250 miles but you feel free to travel as you wish.

Mike


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

MikeCo said:


> Manchego said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, all those campsites. Amazed you have any time for driving.
> ...


I usually take 7 to 10 days Valencia to Calais.
If I wanted to do it faster I would take the car.I think the journey is 80% of the holiday.


----------

